# Where are the rules of the forum?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I was trying to find the rules that dictated this site... and i cant find it... i look under quick links... user CP... FAQ... searched "rules"... looked for links and stickies...

Seriously... amd i missing something or are they actually that hard to find?

-me


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont think you are missing them. What exactly are you looking for? I am not sure they are posted since the upgrade.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

that is a good point ive never actually seen any rules on the site, any mods got an idea?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I was specifically looking to see if using words of curse that are not caught by the filter is any type of infringment... but since there are no rules... im in the clear...

-me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would say if you have to question wether or not you can use a word. DONT USE IT. Use common sense in every situation in life, Be it here, work, school etc...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, rules. 1) Stop doing whatever the mods tell you to stop doing.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

2) Do not pester, annoy, harass, or disturb the members.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2b) this includes selling electronics, watches and hyping other sites, except in designated areas.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

see thats just it... we drop the F-bomb even at work... so.... but my cursing really isnt the issue here... its the lack of laws...

-me


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I kind of like lawless. If you post rules, people will argue about them and say that anything not against the rules is ok. But if you can be banned for no reason, you will take care not to annoy.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe we should just attatch yellow stars to offenders too...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh,heh... there, now, you see? That's the sort of thing that's not really against any rules, but comes pretty close. Luckily, we Mods can zap you for whatever we want, so we don't NEED no steeenking rules! Lucky for you I really am a Nazi, eh?
(_ no, I'm not really a Nazi. Sheesh! I am a fascist, but not a Nazi..._ )


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

predator, kids are on the forum to. So don't swear, how easy is that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

im actually in agreement in part with predator here. with out rules...there is not really a contract to say what is allowable and not. then the mods have more power (or think they do) than they really do, or should have.
but thats just me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Perhaps you forgot the user agreement that you agreed to when you registered as a member? To be honest I don't know what it says anymore, but I know that the rules have been there for quite awhile and probably still remain. They also used to be on our old portal page, but that's gone. I suppose it would be handy to have them posted somewhere on this forum, so we'll work on that.

Mike, those who deliberately attempt to annoy me usually succeed. But that's just me.

As it happens, I also tend to have a speck of agreement with you & Predator, if only a speck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

are you suggesting that i deliberately try and annoy you? cause if you are, you are mistaken. life is too short for me to waste my time annoying you


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Clerk said:


> predator, kids are on the forum to. So don't swear, how easy is that.


As i said before its not even about my use of language... what if i wanted to link something, but i wasnt sure if it was ok becasue of sponsor obligations or i posted something TERRIBLE, but i stuck a NWS tag on it... I mean each forum is different... There is alot i can do on LS1.com that i cant do here and just having that clearly defined is good...

Also about the kids... seriously they have grown up in a world of wars, famine, hatred, divorce,terrorism, sex, and drugs... a 10 year old seing the F-bomb on a forum isnt gonna make him a mass murderer...

-me


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

pedator said:


> Also about the kids... seriously they have grown up in a world of wars, famine, hatred, divorce,terrorism, sex, and drugs... a 10 year old seing the F-bomb on a forum isnt gonna make him a mass murderer...


So we should contribute to all the crap in the world, right? Good plan.

If you have any doubt in your mind about whether you should do or say something, just don't. Dropping a mod a PM to ask about it isn't so difficult either.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh use common sense please I only skimmed (if that) over the rules because I'm not here to swear, be mean, or be bad hopefully you aren't either.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

So since there has still been no definitive answer here. Ill ask again. And please don beat around the bush wit it.

Where the forum rules?

Please post a link here for users to reference


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We Moderators will inform one when rules are broken 

If a Topic varies off what it was originally intended for, a simply post is usually made to keep back on topic from time to time, but for most this isn't a huge issue here. 

Just here to have fun, and share knowledge and experiences, no reason to be uptight about things  So have fun, smile, and enjoy!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

So your answer is that there are no rules.
Ok thank you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No Aspects I did not say that, use common sense. Respect others is of all most important. Use Common Sense when posting, if someone is acting like a complete *** on the forum, then yes they will be punished and dealt with. 


O, and bringing up old threads given is not against the rules, it just plain annoys people


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

If the threads information is no longer valuable the it should be removed from the database and the search function disabled. Seems to me it makes more sense to continue a thread then to keep posting the same questions over and over again. 
The fact of the matter is that if more people made use of the search function there wouldn't be so many pertinent threads being buried by a hundred people asking "what can I put in my 10g tank"

Anyway this is off topic. 
Thanks for your response. Hopefully someone else can post the requested information.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Closest thing I could find on rules was this. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/21710-post1.html




> Forum Rules
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> Although the administrators and moderators of FishForums.com will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of FishForums.com, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> The owners of FishForums.com reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Smark. Thread closed


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Bringing up old threads is generally frowned upon in this forum. We seem to love repeating ourselves over and over again in new threads instead.

As for "rules," this is a private business with an owner. You have no "rights." This isn't a public domain. Not a public service or entity.


----------

